# Do you look nice before making love?



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

*Good Morning to you all.
I was wondering ladies. when you want to make love, do you shower and dress up so your Husband notice?
or do you just do it?
and how often do you dress up at home for your husband?
and is it offensive to ask wife to take a shower before making love?

to me I'm kind of person that I love when i get home to see my wife dressed nice while watching TV, like nice Mini Skirt with may be high heels. 
or nice short shorts. *


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Star you are Great. I wish I was your husband haha. 
thank you for your feedback. 
I always take a shower before making love. actually every time.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Star said:


> Well try taking her in there with you (and taking her while you are there) I bet she will love it!


we do very often.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

Star said:


> :FIREdevil:


:smthumbup:


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

I always make sure I am showered before nookie, couldnt do it if I didnt think I was properly clean down below at least.

As for looking nice.... well with a busy life and young family, nookie often happens at bedtime after I've taken my make up off.... so I dont reckon I look that "nice!" Sometimes you just have to go with the flow, otherwise you would never do it.

Bit concerned bout my hubby, he prefers his showers every morning.... and often we like a bit of nookie first thing in a morning, before he showers.... I am never sure if he's "properly" washed or not and he takes offence if I mention it.... tho he doesnt really "smell" it's just that I KNOW it's been 24 hours since he last showered proper. I still do it, but Im a bit reluctant at times.

We have been married 20 years. Sometimes he likes the sexy lingerie, but it often had the WRONG effect on him..... made him feel he HAD to perform if you know what I mean. So now I never wear it and he wonders why!!!:scratchhead:


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

I think my wife looks fantastic without makeup. I actually commented to her the other day that I liked what she'd done with her makeup because she looked very good.. to which the response was 'I don't have any makeup on'


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't. It depends.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, typically I dressed up for work but usually change into sweats or jeans when I get home. Comfy clothes. Unfortunately I have been laid off so sometimes I just stay in jammies all day! lol Or put on yoga pants because I had to take my son to preschool this morning! LOL 

However, my H doesn't really care what I have on, I don't think. I mean we went out saturday night with friends and I was looking good so he enjoyed that. But he's okay with no make up too! In fact, during dinner last night he told the kids that mommy looked pretty with her face all natural. 

I would love lingerie but my H not into it. Thinks it's a waste - just rather have me naked.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If its morning sex, its usually right after we have both showered, or in the shower,no clothes needed.

In the afternoon I am not usually dressed up as I am running around crazily doing chores, but I always make it a point to look nice, just casual nice.

If its night time, I will take a shower, put on some dirty lingerie, ***** up my make up ( red lips and lots of eyeliner) and get out whatever ........ toys........ I am in the mood for. ( handcuffs, blindfolds, etc)


----------



## triton1984 (Nov 20, 2009)

With kids, time schedules, and familiarity of a long marriage....my wife is pretty much a flannel PJ person and it is boxers for me. We both shower before bed and she knows I love the smell of her body spray which she applies after showering.....predictably... sex usually happens at night. 

I've noticed she bought some lingerie recently...first time in last 18 years...hoping I get to see it on her soon....


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

nice triton, I just have to shower before doing anything.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Nope. I have learned that if I shave the landing strip it is a guarantee that there will be no sex until it is fully grown out. Not because of the shaving, just coincidence of his withholding sex for other reasons coincides with my having taken the time to shave. 

The better I look, the less likely sex happens. So I dont go to the effort anymore. Nearly sexless either way. Its a shame... for those of you who saw my pic before I changed it... Im not that bad looking!


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Choose2love said:


> The better I look, the less likely sex happens. So I dont go to the effort anymore. Nearly sexless either way. Its a shame... for those of you who saw my pic before I changed it... Im not that bad looking!


That sucks. Have you tried getting all decked out in lingerie and showing up in front of him? That would certainly work on me!


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

YES! A while back before Halloween, I dressed up in a french maid outfit thinking I would combine his passion for cleanliness with me. I txtd him a pic with my head out stating we had a new cleaning lady here and would he like to interview and inspect her when he got home... in other words did he want "her" to be there when he got home? He said yes. So I was wiping down the washing machine because everything else was clean, and bent over flirtatiously just in time for him to open the garage door and see me. He says "What the hell is this?" Walks into the house and goes about his business! What a fool!

It was the LAST time I will ever do anything like that for him, EVER. On his tombstone will read... here lies the fool who could have banged his wife morning and night... but he had his job, that made him very happy! Not tooting my own horn, but Im decent looking and I like sex, I dont use it for leverage or punishment and headaches, stomachaches dont mean I say no to sex. It is good for the body to have sex, it is good for the relationship to have sex. Im the lucky one who gets a man who does those manipultaive, controlling things and blames me for them. This is just a taste of why I dont go to any effort anymore to look good for sex... I pray you understand why... catch my drift


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Choose2love said:


> He says "What the hell is this?" Walks into the house and goes about his business! What a fool!


Wow, sorry to hear about that! Talk about deflating.


----------



## Choose2love (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes. If I had a man's vessel, that comment would have put it into a permanent flacid state...


----------

